# A cosa serve sposarsi?



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

salve forum,
sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.

quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


----------



## ACME (8 Giugno 2012)

In sintesi: motivi ereditari e maggiore fluidità di alcune procedure.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

motivi ereditari di che tipo? fiscali? a vantaggio della moglie, o dei figli? e non c'è modo di avere gli stessi "diritti" ereditari semplicemente con l'ausilio di un notaio/avvocato?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


Serve che fai una grande lista nozze così non ti devi comperare le cose...
Poi serve che Edith ti porta una birra finchè stai sul divano e ti dice...Oh Arcy!

Poi serve a fare un grandioso addio al nubilato e celibato...no?

[video=youtube;_kQAXts3x6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kQAXts3x6U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ACME (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> motivi ereditari di che tipo? fiscali? a vantaggio della moglie, o dei figli? e non c'è modo di avere gli stessi "diritti" ereditari semplicemente con l'ausilio di un notaio/avvocato?


I vantaggi sono soprattutti a favore del coniuge (marito o moglie non ha importanza).

Puoi aggirare alcuni problemi con un notaio (es. proprietà casa e relativo diritto di abitazione alla morte del partner, che nel matrimonio è automatico). Ma la pensione di reversibilità, se non sei coniuge, non ti spetta comunque.

Inoltre, se non sei sposato, non hai voce in capitolo rispetto a situazioni tipo assistenza in caso di ricovero/cure che necessitino di autorizzazione. Per cui rischieresti di essere scavalcato da altri parenti, con i quali potrebbero crearsi conflitti antipatici.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> I vantaggi sono soprattutti a favore del coniuge (marito o moglie non ha importanza).
> 
> Puoi aggirare alcuni problemi con un notaio (es. proprietà casa e relativo diritto di abitazione alla morte del partner, che nel matrimonio è automatico). Ma la pensione di reversibilità, se non sei coniuge, non ti spetta comunque.
> 
> Inoltre, se non sei sposato, non hai voce in capitolo rispetto a situazioni tipo assistenza in caso di ricovero/cure che necessitino di autorizzazione. Per cui rischieresti di essere scavalcato da altri parenti, con i quali potrebbero crearsi conflitti antipatici.



Si credo che siano tuttu qui motivi di carattere fiscal/legali.

Poi, per non vivere nel peccato e per coronare un grande sogno d'ammmore :carneval::carneval:
Per sputtanare qualche migliaio di euro
Per condannare gli amici a sbattersi per organizzare scherzi / addio al celibato / cazzi e lazzi

:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


Sposarsi per chi è cattolico è parte del completamento dell'amore d'avanti a Dio e d'avanti a se stessi. Dopo con i figli si ha il completamento. 
Ma fare una domanda del genere in questo forum uhm.... in pratica adesso come adesso non saprei se sposarmi e consigliarlo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si credo che siano tuttu qui motivi di carattere fiscal/legali.
> 
> Poi, per non vivere nel peccato e per coronare un grande sogno d'ammmore :carneval::carneval:
> Per sputtanare qualche migliaio di euro
> ...


Noto un certo sarcasmo....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.



a parte i motivi legali già ampiamente citati
gli unici motivi validi sono quelli religiosi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> *salve forum*



bello il saluto


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noto un certo sarcasmo....


Giusto un pochino


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bello il saluto


Mi era sfuggito, è vero


----------



## The Cheater (8 Giugno 2012)

sposarsi generalmente serve a regalare un giorno di gloria alla sposa

e non parlo di ipocrisia o matrimoni falsi...anzi, mi riferisco alla media, cioè ai matrimoni felici, decisi con amore e convinzione...

perchè la vera scelta è la convivenza, decidere di vivere insieme e condividere tutto...si, gli aspetti emotivi, gli spazi, i momenti, ma sopratutto scegliere di condividere le 2 cose che secondo me sono fondamentali:
addormentarsi e svegliarsi ogni giorno con la stessa persona
e mantenere insieme una casa/famiglia...in senso morale ed economico

in tutto questo, generalizzando, la donna inconsciamente "pretende" una sua festa...perchè la festa è sua, lo sposo non se lo caga nessuno solitamente 

in più gli usi del nostro paese: ci si DEVE sposare in chiesa, sia i cattolici praticanti che i meno interessati danno per scontato che ci si debba sposare in chiesa...per i discorsi legali basterebbe farlo in comune...

per concludere, se dovessimo parlare solo di amore non sarebbe necessario sposarsi...basterebbe vivere insieme...
...ma il matrimonio in chiesa all'occhio sociale sancisce questa unione...diversamente MOLTI si sentirebbero diversi


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

> ...ma il matrimonio in chiesa all'occhio sociale sancisce questa unione...diversamente MOLTI si sentirebbero diversi


l'apoteosi dell'ipocrisia, promettere qualcosa di eterno davanti a Dio per poi separarsi al primo problema, come se fosse un gioco.

cmq si chiaramente io mi riferivo solo al matrimonio legale.


----------



## The Cheater (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> l'apoteosi dell'ipocrisia, promettere qualcosa di eterno davanti a Dio per poi separarsi al primo problema, come se fosse un gioco.
> 
> cmq si chiaramente io mi riferivo solo al matrimonio legale.


capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma parlare di ipocrisia mi sembra sbagliato per un semplice motivo:
-i matrimoni in chiesa sono sempre la stragrande maggioranza rispetto ai soli matrimoni civili
-le separazioni sono in costante aumento
-in italia siamo quasi tutti cattolici

voglio dire...o siamo tutti ma proprio tutti ipocriti, oppure c'è da ammettere che il matrimonio come istituzione è in fallimento

l'italia è passata praticamente dall'oggi al domani da "i matrimoni combinati" a "libertà di scelta e possibilità di divorzio"

non c'è stato il tempo materiale per far nascere una cultura più sana e sacra sul matrimonio...
vai a lasvegas,ti ubbriachi e ti sposi in 6minuti, l'indomani ancora mezzo ubriaco spedisci documenti in italia e in 14 giorni il matrimonio è valido anche qui

la possibilità di divorzio è una cosa sacrosanta e democratica...ma forse avremmo dovuto vivere un po' di più l'era "a colori" sapendo che un matrimonio E' PER SEMPRE...


----------



## Markos (8 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma parlare di ipocrisia mi sembra sbagliato per un semplice motivo:
> -i matrimoni in chiesa sono sempre la stragrande maggioranza rispetto ai soli matrimoni civili
> -le separazioni sono in costante aumento
> -in italia siamo quasi tutti cattolici
> ...


Intervento ineccepibile...
Condivido in toto...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

viceversa.... ed è sempre la solita questione..... perchè no?
perchè insisti nel voler convivere e basta e sei contrario al matrimonio?



giuro ....giuro ma sul serio che se un giorno il mio compagno avrà bisogno di una firma per un intervento urgente e io non posso farla...... non insisterò a poterla mettere.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> viceversa.... ed è sempre la solita questione..... perchè no?
> perchè insisti nel voler convivere e basta e sei contrario al matrimonio?


io preferisco convivere a sposarmi perchè non voglio dare parte della mia vita e del mio patrimonio in mano ad un giudice, quindi allo stato.
sono un individualista convinto e penso che lo stato metta già becco in troppi fatti della mia vita privata, e non voglio certo aiutarlo volontariamente in questo intento.

inoltre, non vorrei mai trovarmi a dover divorziare spendendo un sacco di soldi, essere obbligato a mantenere una donna con cui non voglio piu vivere, e magari lasciarle pure la casa.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> io preferisco convivere a sposarmi perchè non voglio dare parte della mia vita e del mio patrimonio in mano ad un giudice, quindi allo stato.
> sono un individualista convinto e penso che lo stato metta già becco in troppi fatti della mia vita privata, e non voglio certo aiutarlo volontariamente in questo intento.
> 
> inoltre, non vorrei mai trovarmi a dover divorziare spendendo un sacco di soldi, essere obbligato a mantenere una donna con cui non voglio piu vivere, e magari lasciarle pure la casa.




tutte le tue parole parlano di separazione. perciò tu, ho capito bene, non ti sposi perchè pensi già alla separazione.


mi auguro che le donne si sveglino e che accettino di abitare con un uomo solo se sposate.

e se pensano di fare un figlio....seme in giro ce n'è , non occorre detenere un maiale se hai solo voglia di mangiarti un panino di salame.

è la vita caro mio.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

> perciò tu, ho capito bene, non ti sposi perchè pensi già alla separazione.


beh l'eventualità di una separazione non è per niente bassa, e sarà perchè ormai ragiono molto in termini di probabilità quando devo decidere qualcosa, ma non posso non tenere conto di quanti matrimoni saltino al giorno d'oggi.
inoltre io lascerei una donna all'istante se scoprissi un suo flirt anche insignificante con un altro uomo, non sono il tipo che cerca di salvare il salvabile, anzi, quindi è ancora piu probabile che possa arrivare ad una separazione, ed in quel caso non voglio che sia un giudice a decidere della mia vita e del mio patrimonio.



> mi auguro che le donne si sveglino e che accettino di abitare con un uomo solo se sposate.


se una donna lavora, esattamente perchè dovrebbe volerlo?


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> beh l'eventualità di una separazione non è per niente bassa, e sarà perchè ormai ragiono molto in termini di probabilità quando devo decidere qualcosa, ma non posso non tenere conto di quanti matrimoni saltino al giorno d'oggi.
> inoltre io lascerei una donna all'istante se scoprissi un suo flirt anche insignificante con un altro uomo, non sono il tipo che cerca di salvare il salvabile, anzi, quindi è ancora piu probabile che possa arrivare ad una separazione, ed in quel caso non voglio che sia un giudice a decidere della mia vita e del mio patrimonio.
> 
> 
> ...




perchè è un impegno reciproco , si è impegnati a voler far funzionare le cose. si crede nell'unione.

la convivenza la vuole chi non vuole impegnarsi più di tanto.

io in una convivenza non mi impegnerei più di tanto....tanto mica sono sposato.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

una volta la donna te la dava solo dopo il matrimonio....bei tempi quelli.


non potevate fare i furbi.

e il bordello costava dindini...... ;-))


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una volta la donna te la dava solo dopo il matrimonio....bei tempi quelli.
> 
> 
> non potevate fare i furbi.
> ...


una volta la maggioranza delle donne era totalmente dipendente dal marito (economicamente) e non esisteva il divorzio.


----------



## aristocat (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> ed in quel caso non voglio che sia un giudice a decidere della mia vita e del mio patrimonio.


  Lo sarebbe in ogni caso, nel caso in cui voi aveste figli minorenni


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lo sarebbe in ogni caso, nel caso in cui voi aveste figli minorenni


no, in quel caso riguarda il figlio, e ci mancherebbe, è una cosa giusta e doverosa che si obblighi il padre a provvedere ai bisogni dei figli anche dopo la separazione.
ma se siamo conviventi e ci lasciamo, io non devo nessun mantenimento alla mia donna, mentre se fossimo sposati le devo il mantenimento, per poterle garantire un tenore di vita simile a quello che aveva prima.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> no, in quel caso riguarda il figlio, e ci mancherebbe, è una cosa giusta e doverosa che si obblighi il padre a provvedere ai bisogni dei figli anche dopo la separazione.
> ma se siamo conviventi e ci lasciamo, io non devo nessun mantenimento alla mia donna, mentre se fossimo sposati le devo il mantenimento, per poterle garantire un tenore di vita simile a quello che aveva prima.



no se la donna lavora.


guarda che ci sono pure conviventi che non lavorano e nel dare il mantenimento al figlio si guarda il tenore di vita dell'uno e dell'altro.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> brava!!!
> 
> 
> ma uomini come il ns amico ci pensano due volte prima di mettere al mondo figli, si sa che la casa va alla convivente per farci abitare i figli e poi....il mantenimento....urca....i soldi per i figli poveri noi!!!
> ...


cerca di non essere superficiale esprimendo giudizi sbagliati su persone sconosciute 
riguardo a questa cosa ho risposto sopra


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda che ci sono pure conviventi che non lavorano e nel dare il mantenimento al figlio si guarda il tenore di vita dell'uno e dell'altro.


falso, in caso contrario ti chiedo di mostrarmi qualche sentenza che confermi quel che dici.

edit: leggo ora che ti riferisci al figlio, come ho già detto io sono assolutamente favorevole ad essere obbligato a mantenere il figlio, ci mancherebbe.
parlo del mantenimento alla moglie.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no no...io ti ho puntualizzato che ti sbagli.
> 
> 
> urca la miseriaccia dovresti trovarti una donna che lavora e che vuole convivere con te....ma tante donne dopo che hanno figli stanno a casa.....o.... chi li guarda i figli mentre lei lavora guarda che i nidi ti costano molto cari....e poi la donna di servizio, se non si è sposati e si lavora tutti e due si fanno le faccende entrambi no?
> ...


ma che c'entra sta roba? sto parlando di conseguenze giuridiche, lo stile di vita che voglio tenere con la mia donna lascialo decidere a me e a lei


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

ergo la convivente e la moglie ti pelano uguale se ti separi scommetti?


----------



## aristocat (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ergo la convivente e la moglie ti pelano uguale se ti separi scommetti?


 Magari non uguale, ma entrambe hanno diritti in presenza di prole


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Magari non uguale, ma entrambe hanno diritti in presenza di prole



ma certo brava!!!

abitazione compresa.in presenza di prole.


e si sa che se una donna vuole incastrare un uomo genera prole.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ergo la convivente e la moglie ti pelano uguale se ti separi scommetti?



proviamo a fare un esempio:

diciamo che io guadagno 80k l'anno, la mia partner 15k.
la casa è mia.
ad un certo punto decidiamo di lasciarci 

caso A, conviventi
caso B, sposati

secondo te non c'è nessuna differenza? dimmi la tua che poi ti linko le sentenze


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> proviamo a fare un esempio:
> 
> diciamo che io guadagno 80k l'anno, la mia partner 15k.
> la casa è mia.
> ...



figli?


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abitazione compresa.in presenza di prole.


*dell'abitazione da parte di uno dei conviventi - Diritto a ottenere il rilascio dell'immobile - Sussistenza. (Cc, articoli 143 e 832)*
Nel caso di cessazione di un rapporto di convivenza more uxorio, il convivente proprietario esclusivo dell'immobile precedentemente destinato alla convivenza ha diritto di ottenerne il rilascio da parte dell'altro convivente, che non ha alcun titolo per continuare a utilizzare l'abitazione. ​_Tribunale di genova, sezione III, sentenza 23 febbraio 2004 n. 845 (in Guida al Diritto, Edizione n. 22 del 5 giugno 2004, pagina 61)

_http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/sentenze_convivenza.php


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

*.*


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> figli?


ti ripeto per l'ennesima volta che sono favorevolissimo a dare qualsiasi tipo di mantenimento PER I FIGLI in caso ci siano, anche a comprare una casa esclusivamente per loro, in cui ovviamente puo vivere anche la madre, SE viene deciso che vanno affidati a lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> *dell'abitazione da parte di uno dei conviventi - Diritto a ottenere il rilascio dell'immobile - Sussistenza. (Cc, articoli 143 e 832)*
> Nel caso di cessazione di un rapporto di convivenza more uxorio, il convivente proprietario esclusivo dell'immobile precedentemente destinato alla convivenza ha diritto di ottenerne il rilascio da parte dell'altro convivente, che non ha alcun titolo per continuare a utilizzare l'abitazione. ​_Tribunale di genova, sezione III, sentenza 23 febbraio 2004 n. 845 (in Guida al Diritto, Edizione n. 22 del 5 giugno 2004, pagina 61)
> 
> _http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/sentenze_convivenza.php




primo: i due non avevano figli
secondo : sentenza del 2004....vecchiotta quindi.
terzo....io ho detto in presenza di prole.


a meno che tu non vuoi sposarti e non vuoi fare figli perchè hai paura che ti pelino.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> a meno che tu non vuoi sposarti e non vuoi fare figli perchè hai paura che ti pelino.


va beh inutile discutere con chi fa finta di non capire cosa sto dicendo.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> *.*



cosa c'entra questa sentenza


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> va beh inutile discutere con chi fa finta di non capire cosa sto dicendo.



importante che ti capisci tu ma mi raccomando non generare altrimenti la convivente ti sbraga.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> importante che ti capisci tu ma mi raccomando non generare altrimenti la convivente ti sbraga.


provo a rispiegartelo.
se convivo e non abbiamo figli, quando ci separiamo lei non prende NULLA da me.
se invece siamo sposati, con tutta probabilità prenderà un assegno di mantenimento da me, che puo essere decisamente salato se io sono benestante, perchè devo assicurarle il tenore di vita precedente etc etc

se abbiamo figli, in caso di convivenza io non devo niente a LEI, mentre devo ovviamente e giustamente mantenere i miei figli, e ci mancherebbe.
in caso fossimo sposati, con figli, oltre a dover mantenere i miei figli, devo mantenere anche lei, con appunto il solito mantenimento, tenore di vita etc etc

io ci vedo una differenza abnorme.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> provo a rispiegartelo.
> se convivo e non abbiamo figli, quando ci separiamo lei non prende NULLA da me.
> se invece siamo sposati, con tutta probabilità prenderà un assegno di mantenimento da me, che puo essere decisamente salato se io sono benestante, perchè devo assicurarle il tenore di vita precedente etc etc
> 
> ...



sposati una donna più ricca di te così non hai di questi problemi.


----------



## passante (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


il senso del matrimonio sta nel "per sempre", sia da un punto di vista sociale che religioso. i vantaggi, sociali, ci sono in questa prospettiva, non in quella del divorzio.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bello il saluto



Goooooood morning Vietnam!


----------



## ACME (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> provo a rispiegartelo.
> se convivo e non abbiamo figli, quando ci separiamo lei non prende NULLA da me.
> se invece siamo sposati, con tutta probabilità prenderà un assegno di mantenimento da me, che puo essere decisamente salato se io sono benestante, perchè devo assicurarle il tenore di vita precedente etc etc
> 
> ...


La casa, in presenza di figli, con buona probabilità te la giochi comunque.


----------



## antisquallido (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


Seriamente? per fottere il fisco banche e creditori vari, nonché per mettere al pizzo i soldi, il matrimonio (con figli) è l'arma migliore possibile che santa romana chiesta ci abbia mai generosamente concesso.
per tutto il resto chiedete al vostro avvocato.


----------



## antisquallido (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> provo a rispiegartelo.
> se convivo e non abbiamo figli, quando ci separiamo lei non prende NULLA da me.
> se invece siamo sposati, con tutta probabilità prenderà un assegno di mantenimento da me, che puo essere decisamente salato se io sono benestante, perchè devo assicurarle il tenore di vita precedente etc etc
> 
> ...


se non siete sposati tu lavori e lei no e avete un figlio, novanta su cento te la prendi nel culo tanto quanto se avessi contratto matrimonio. Casa compresa.


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> se non siete sposati tu lavori e lei no e avete un figlio, novanta su cento te la prendi nel culo tanto quanto se avessi contratto matrimonio. Casa compresa.


continuate a usare questi termini "lo prendi in culo" "ti mangia" etc che non hanno nulla a che fare con la mia domanda.
e continuate a mischiare il mantenimento per i figli col mantenimento della compagna, che non sono la stessa cosa.
allora i figli son tutelati in ogni caso, convivenza o matrimonio che sia, e questo lo sappiamo ed è giusto e sacrosanto, quindi tenete fuori i figli da sto discorso.


----------



## antisquallido (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> continuate a usare questi termini "lo prendi in culo" "ti mangia" etc che non hanno nulla a che fare con la mia domanda.
> e continuate a mischiare il mantenimento per i figli col mantenimento della compagna, che non sono la stessa cosa.
> allora i figli son tutelati in ogni caso, convivenza o matrimonio che sia, e questo lo sappiamo ed è giusto e sacrosanto, quindi tenete fuori i figli da sto discorso.


hai ragione scusami. Cercavo di sdrammatizzare, anche perchè non sono a studio e senza cravatta posso anche comportarmi da internauta qualunque.
anno MMVII, era cristiana.
cliente viene a studio, convivente da anni con figlio a carico, mai lavorato in vita sua.
Intimata dai "suoceri" padroni dell'appartamento di levar le tende.
chiediamo l'affidamento in esclusiva per il figlio con permanenza della casa familiare. e il mantenimento per il figlio maggiorato di una quota per lei, che all'epoca non lavorava
indovina come è finita?
vita vissuta, con tutto il rispetto per le sentenze trovate in rete.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> continuate a usare questi termini "lo prendi in culo" "ti mangia" etc che non hanno nulla a che fare con la mia domanda.
> e continuate a mischiare il mantenimento per i figli col mantenimento della compagna, che non sono la stessa cosa.
> allora i figli son tutelati in ogni caso, convivenza o matrimonio che sia, e questo lo sappiamo ed è giusto e sacrosanto, quindi tenete fuori i figli da sto discorso.


Ma no dei...
C'è quel non registrato lì che rompe i maroni e fa il saccente...
Ma tu prova a dirci le tue reali perplessità no?
La tua ragazza ti ha chiesto di sposarla e non sai come fare a dirle di no?
Non sai a che cosa vai incontro?

Poi posso chiederti un favore personale?
Potresti cambiarti avatar?
Continuo a confonderti con l'utente Flavia...

Ciao.


----------



## antisquallido (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> continuate a usare questi termini "lo prendi in culo" "ti mangia" etc che non hanno nulla a che fare con la mia domanda.
> e continuate a mischiare il mantenimento per i figli col mantenimento della compagna, che non sono la stessa cosa.
> allora i figli son tutelati in ogni caso, convivenza o matrimonio che sia, e questo lo sappiamo ed è giusto e sacrosanto, *quindi tenete fuori i figli da sto discorso*.


i figli sono l'arma più potente da schierare quando ci si separa. Sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> i figli sono l'arma più potente da schierare quando ci si separa. Sempre.


Si ma che tristezza però


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> i figli sono l'arma più potente da schierare quando ci si separa. Sempre.


si possono anche caricare di aglio, cipolle e ceci per fare dispetti all'altro partner :rotfl:


----------



## Arcibald (8 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> hai ragione scusami. Cercavo di sdrammatizzare, anche perchè non sono a studio e senza cravatta posso anche comportarmi da internauta qualunque.
> anno MMVII, era cristiana.
> cliente viene a studio, convivente da anni con figlio a carico, mai lavorato in vita sua.
> Intimata dai "suoceri" padroni dell'appartamento di levar le tende.
> ...


ok e fin qui son tutte cose che piu o meno sapevo (tranne sta roba della quota maggiorata)
ora ti chiedo, onestamente, se invece di essere conviventi, fossero stati sposati, non cambia nulla? non prende anche un altro mantenimento lei?
cmq io avevo detto di evitare casi in cui lei non lavora, prendere in considerazione solo casi in cui lavorano entrambi (dove magari lui prende 4x quello che prende lei, ma cmq lavorano entrambi)


----------



## antisquallido (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma che tristezza però





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si possono anche caricare di aglio, cipolle e ceci per fare dispetti all'altro partner :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## antisquallido (8 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> ok e fin qui son tutte cose che piu o meno sapevo (tranne sta roba della quota maggiorata)
> ora ti chiedo, onestamente, se invece di essere conviventi, fossero stati sposati, non cambia nulla? non prende anche un altro mantenimento lei?
> cmq io avevo detto di evitare casi in cui lei non lavora, prendere in considerazione solo casi in cui lavorano entrambi (dove magari lui prende 4x quello che prende lei, ma cmq lavorano entrambi)


CASO PER CASO.
è l'unica risposta seria che io possa darti.
adesso ci rimettiamo a cazzeggiare?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


il matrimonio serve per scacciare il demone della gelosia ingiustificata nel confronto dei ancora improbabili trombamici del partner, dare un senso di famiglia ai propri figli e soprattutto rendersi conto che la vita di mi-ma-mo è finita. occorre munirsi di forza e risorse infinite per affrontare soprattutto la propria pigrizia, per ricordarsi degli errori dei propri genitori e fare meglio, senza soffocare la creatività, felicità e voglia di vivere di nessun membro della famiglia.

se riesci a dare un contesto stabile alla tua famiglia, allora tutto quel che riguarda la società non è altro che una bella scusa per non fare bene il proprio compito, e di conseguenza, se non sei pronto a combattere la più impegnativa battaglia dell'individuo, allora è meglio che resti single e solitario, per non dover incolpare la società per le problematiche che non sei stato in grado di affrontare.


----------



## ACME (9 Giugno 2012)

Parlando a grandi linee, tu che sei dell'ambiente, mi confermi comunque che le cosa stanno un po' cambiando in tema di mantenimento al coniuge?


----------



## ACME (9 Giugno 2012)

Scusatemi, non ho quotato, la mia domanda era per Antisquallido.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Parlando a grandi linee, tu che sei dell'ambiente, mi confermi comunque che le cosa stanno un po' cambiando in tema di mantenimento al coniuge?


sì, ora sono anche le donne che a volte devono l'assegno al marito


----------



## antisquallido (9 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Parlando a grandi linee, tu che sei dell'ambiente, mi confermi comunque che le cosa stanno un po' cambiando in tema di mantenimento al coniuge?





ACME ha detto:


> Scusatemi, non ho quotato, la mia domanda era per Antisquallido.


è inutile parlare a grandi linee. il punto è che veramente ogni processo è storia a se.
L'importante è avere un avvocato che faccia *solo *matrimoniale.
perchè cambia tutto e di continuo


----------



## ACME (9 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> L'importante è avere un avvocato che faccia *solo *matrimoniale.
> perchè cambia tutto e di continuo


Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Arcibald (9 Giugno 2012)

> Ma tu prova a dirci le tue reali perplessità no?
> La tua ragazza ti ha chiesto di sposarla e non sai come fare a dirle di no?
> Non sai a che cosa vai incontro?


nono niente di tutto questo, ho 25 e sono libero come l'aria 
semplicemente, per come la vedo io ora, il matrimonio mi sembra decisamente svantaggioso su vari punti (per me), e volevo avere opinioni di gente magari piu grande che probabilmente ha già passato la convivenza, il matrimonio, il divorzio, e sa di cosa si parla.
tra l'altro io non sono contrario all'impegno in se, se fosse possibile avere dei matrimoni "privati" con contratti privati in un sistema dove lo stato non puo metter becco, lo farei senza problemi.
a me è proprio dare potere allo stato di decidere di me che da fastidio.

tra l'altro conosco piu di una ragazza con idee simili alle mie che la pensa piu o meno come me riguardo a queste cose, non è che ho detto chissà che cosa scandalosa.

avatar cambiato


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> nono niente di tutto questo, ho 25 e sono libero come l'aria
> semplicemente, per come la vedo io ora, il matrimonio mi sembra decisamente svantaggioso su vari punti (per me), e volevo avere opinioni di gente magari piu grande che probabilmente ha già passato la convivenza, il matrimonio, il divorzio, e sa di cosa si parla.
> tra l'altro io non sono contrario all'impegno in se, se fosse possibile avere dei matrimoni "privati" con contratti privati in un sistema dove lo stato non puo metter becco, lo farei senza problemi.
> a me è proprio dare potere allo stato di decidere di me che da fastidio.
> ...


Grazie Arcibald
Senti ho trovato tutto un capitoletto moooolto interessante
Da l'arte di trattare le donne di Schopenhauer.

Tu sai che i miei maestri sono stati in ordine:
Giovanni Boccaccio, Pietro Aretino, e il divin Marchese
assieme a Schopenhauer, Kiergegaard, Heidegger, Hesse e Junger...

Scrive Schopenhauer oltre alla celebre massima che il matrimonio sia una trappola che la natura ci tende:

Perchè si contrae

Il sesso femminile da quello maschile pretende e si aspetta tutto- ossia tutto ciò che desidera e di cui ha bisogno. mentre da quello femminile il sesso maschile esige in primo luogo ed esplicitamente una sola cosa. Per questo si dovette stabilire la convenzione che il sesso maschile può ottenere da quello femminile quell'unica cosa solo se in cambio si prende cura di tutte le altre, quindi anche dei figli nati dall'unione: su tale convenzione si fonda il benessere dell'intero sesso femminile.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> nono niente di tutto questo, ho 25 e sono libero come l'aria
> semplicemente, per come la vedo io ora, il matrimonio mi sembra decisamente svantaggioso su vari punti (per me), e volevo avere opinioni di gente magari piu grande che probabilmente ha già passato la convivenza, il matrimonio, il divorzio, e sa di cosa si parla.
> tra l'altro io non sono contrario all'impegno in se, se fosse possibile avere dei matrimoni "privati" con contratti privati in un sistema dove lo stato non puo metter becco, lo farei senza problemi.
> a me è proprio dare potere allo stato di decidere di me che da fastidio.
> ...


Matrimoni privati?
SI.

Tutto quello che gli amanti si dicono e promettono in un letto: resta nel letto.
L'anno scorso mi sono sposato ad una donna in questo senso.
Perchè l'ho sposata?
E come facevo a tradirla se non la sposavo?
ma ti pare eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il sesso femminile da quello maschile pretende e si aspetta tutto- ossia tutto ciò che desidera e di cui ha bisogno. mentre da quello femminile il sesso maschile esige in primo luogo ed esplicitamente una sola cosa. Per questo si dovette stabilire la convenzione che il sesso maschile può ottenere da quello femminile quell'unica cosa solo se in cambio si prende cura di tutte le altre, quindi anche dei figli nati dall'unione: su tale convenzione si fonda il benessere dell'intero sesso femminile.



Frequenti cattive compagnie


----------



## Ultimo (9 Giugno 2012)

Che tristezza...... mah! pensavo al mio matrimonio e mi sono rattristito. poi ho pensato ai miei figli ed il groppo si è fermato in gola e non vuole più scendere. Il matrimonio, la chiesa, la gente, la sposa lo sposo, i figli, l'amore, i soldi, i beni comuni e non, conviene non conviene sposarsi. Si è proprio vera la conclusione a cui sono arrivato in questi due anni, la falsità ormai è diventata di moda ed è l'unica maniera di vita a cui dare conto. 

Un ragazzo di 25 anni ( e non me ne volere, per le mie parole non sono dirette esclusivamente a te) che si pone certi interrogativi e li espone in un forum di tradimento. Evviva l'amore!!!! ma quello vero però quello dove tu da cretino hai in testa soltanto la persona che ami ( sto ironizzando se non si fosse capito) 

Forse sbaglio ma affrontare certi discorsi con un ragazzo di 25 anni che non è sposato e che espone domande in un forum di traditi e traditori non mi sembra la forma migliore per assimilare e migliorarsi. Certo sono sicuro che noi che rispondiamo diamo le risposte che pensiamo, ma che di certo vengono alterate dalla nostra situazione di traditi/traditori. A meno che non si cerchi una consulenza totalmente fiscale.  Sta faccina che come tutte mi sembra una faccia di cazzo ha una sua motivazione per essere stata messa, ma magari lo spiego un'altra volta.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.



Arcibald. a 12 anni avevo le idee chiare, non volevo sposarmi nella maniera piu assoluta.

poi, per accontentare la famiglia, mi sono detta: ma si , almeno mi spaccheranno le balle di meno. 


Ho tradito cosi me stessa.

e ho pagato.

a cosa serva quindi mi chiedi ? l unica ragione è forse quella di tutelare il proprio figlio. il resto sono stronzate. non ne sono certa purtroppo, ma certissima.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

Serve a incastrarsi con l'obbligo della fedeltà.
Serve per poter assumere un titolo: io sono marito di e tu sei moglie di.

Un po' come dire...
Vuoi esercitare la professione di medico? Ok?

Serve la laurea...


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che tristezza...... mah! pensavo al mio matrimonio e mi sono rattristito. poi ho pensato ai miei figli ed il groppo si è fermato in gola e non vuole più scendere. Il matrimonio, la chiesa, la gente, la sposa lo sposo, i figli, l'amore, i soldi, i beni comuni e non, conviene non conviene sposarsi. Si è proprio vera la conclusione a cui sono arrivato in questi due anni, la falsità ormai è diventata di moda ed è l'unica maniera di vita a cui dare conto.
> 
> Un ragazzo di 25 anni ( e non me ne volere, per le mie parole non sono dirette esclusivamente a te) che si pone certi interrogativi e li espone in un forum di tradimento. Evviva l'amore!!!! ma quello vero però quello dove tu da cretino hai in testa soltanto la persona che ami ( sto ironizzando se non si fosse capito)
> 
> Forse sbaglio ma affrontare certi discorsi con un ragazzo di 25 anni che non è sposato e che espone domande in un forum di traditi e traditor*i non mi sembra la forma migliore per assimilare e migliorarsi*. Certo sono sicuro che noi che rispondiamo diamo le risposte che pensiamo, ma che di certo vengono alterate dalla nostra situazione di traditi/traditori. A meno che non si cerchi una consulenza totalmente fiscale.  Sta faccina che come tutte mi sembra una faccia di cazzo ha una sua motivazione per essere stata messa, ma magari lo spiego un'altra volta.


Claudio, comunque il nostro amico agirà , come è giusto che sia, in base alla propria volonta del momento e al proprio modo di sentire, non vi sono prediche o discorsi che possano influire. lui ci ha posto questa domanda, e come te un nodo alla gola ho sentito.

ma è cosi, diventare grandi significa essersi strutturati per sopportare anche questo. il matrimonio è un punto di partenza, non di arrivo, e quello che eravamo ieri non lo siamo piu oggi, per camminare insieme ci vuole una capacità che io non ho avuto ( al di là dei torti maggiori o minori). perchè l energia comunque deve eserre sempre NON univoca, e c'è sempre chi da di piu e chi di meno, chi a suo modo e chi nell altro, chi succhia e chi riceve e si alimenta, chi viene succhiato e non ha piu energie. e col tempo tutto questo puo' spezzarsi. certo, è possibile il contrario, ma perchè accada la volontà forte deve essere di entrambi. sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

Il matrimonio cattolico è un sacramento.
Serve per consacrare gli sposi uniti in una carne sola finchè la morte non li separi.
Sotto l'egida non osi separare l'uomo ciò che Dio unisce, si sancisce un legame che per natura spirituale e religiosa è indissolubile.

Fai tutte le carte che vuoi, ma per santa romana chiesa tu resti sposato.

Se però non ci sono i requisiti di sistema perchè un sacramento sia valido, della serie io l'ho fatto per far contenta mia madre, ma non sono credente: quel sacramento è nullo. E non si è, mai, in realtà stati sposati.

Avete mai pensato comunque perchè quando due decidono di sposarsi anche al comune vanno appesi i nomi per tot giorni?

Il matrimonio è un atto pubblico e non privato.
Difronte alla società civile si dichiara che x e y hanno deciso di diventare moglie di e marito di.

Quello che a me scoccia delle coppie di fatto è che sti signori pretendono di acquisire tutti i diritti derivanti dal matrimonio...scansando bellamente i doveri...

All'Italiana no?
Si entriamo nell'Euro per i vantaggi derivanti da...
I doveri di star dentro certi parametri? Ah pagheranno gli altri no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Claudio, comunque il nostro amico agirà , come è giusto che sia, in base alla propria volonta del momento e al proprio modo di sentire, non vi sono prediche o discorsi che possano influire. lui ci ha posto questa domanda, e come te un nodo alla gola ho sentito.
> 
> ma è cosi, diventare grandi significa essersi strutturati per sopportare anche questo. il matrimonio è un punto di partenza, non di arrivo, e quello che eravamo ieri non lo siamo piu oggi, per camminare insieme ci vuole una capacità che io non ho avuto ( al di là dei torti maggiori o minori). perchè l energia comunque deve eserre sempre NON univoca, e c'è sempre chi da di piu e chi di meno, chi a suo modo e chi nell altro, chi succhia e chi riceve e si alimenta, chi viene succhiato e non ha piu energie. e col tempo tutto questo puo' spezzarsi. certo, è possibile il contrario, ma perchè accada la volontà forte deve essere di entrambi. sempre.


A me piace la curiosità di Arcibald...piuttosto di quelli che pensano che il matrimonio sia solo una mega festa, sorrisi e canzoni e 4 bomboniere e poi si ritrovano lì e non sanno nemmeno quello che hanno firmato meglio un giovine che si interroga sul perchè sposarsi...

Del resto ogni società civile ha regolamentato l'unione tra un uomo e una donna e la famiglia, per la garanzia sociale di stabilità. Ne va della riproduzione della specie eh?

Poi un conto è dire non tradisco perchè ci tengo al mio matrimonio
Un conto è dire non tradisco perchè ci tengo a te.


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me piace la curiosità di Arcibald...piuttosto di quelli che pensano che il matrimonio sia solo una mega festa, sorrisi e canzoni e 4 bomboniere e poi si ritrovano lì e non sanno nemmeno quello che hanno firmato meglio un giovine che si interroga sul perchè sposarsi...
> 
> Del resto ogni società civile ha regolamentato l'unione tra un uomo e una donna e la famiglia, per la garanzia sociale di stabilità. Ne va della riproduzione della specie eh?
> 
> ...


Ciao Conte 

:up::up::up::up:

toccato il nervo!

ti quoto ... visto che non ti posso approvare per il momento ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> 
> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> ...


Allora poco male...ti approvo io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> A me piace la curiosità di Arcibald...piuttosto di quelli che pensano che il matrimonio sia solo una mega festa, sorrisi e canzoni e 4 bomboniere e poi si ritrovano lì e non sanno nemmeno quello che hanno firmato meglio un giovine che si interroga sul perchè sposarsi...
> 
> Del resto ogni società civile ha regolamentato l'unione tra un uomo e una donna e la famiglia, per la garanzia sociale di stabilità. Ne va della riproduzione della specie eh?
> *
> ...




chi afferma di non tradire perchè  al proprio matrimonio ( solo ) ci tiene  mi fa vomitare. 

è una forma di ipocrisia tale, che investe a mio parere tutta la personalità del personaggio che sostiene una scelta del genere. e come tale, la schifo. chiedo scusa se qualcuno si offende,non è mia intenzione, ma sono proprio talebana su certe convinzioni. stessero, coloro, lontani da me, e tutto va bene.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Serve a incastrarsi con l'obbligo della fedeltà.
> Serve per poter assumere un titolo: io sono marito di e tu sei moglie di.
> 
> Un po' come dire...
> ...



almeno per una laurea ti devi fare il culo, e acquisisci conoscenza.

col matrimonio invece serve solo una allegra festa del cazzo e una manciata di denaro buttato..


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora poco male...ti approvo io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... questa è proprio bella!!!! 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Claudio, comunque il nostro amico agirà , come è giusto che sia, in base alla propria volonta del momento e al proprio modo di sentire, non vi sono prediche o discorsi che possano influire. lui ci ha posto questa domanda, e come te un nodo alla gola ho sentito.
> 
> ma è cosi, diventare grandi significa essersi strutturati per sopportare anche questo. il matrimonio è un punto di partenza, non di arrivo, e quello che eravamo ieri non lo siamo piu oggi, per camminare insieme ci vuole una capacità che io non ho avuto ( al di là dei torti maggiori o minori). perchè l energia comunque deve eserre sempre NON univoca, e c'è sempre chi da di piu e chi di meno, chi a suo modo e chi nell altro, chi succhia e chi riceve e si alimenta, chi viene succhiato e non ha piu energie. e col tempo tutto questo puo' spezzarsi. certo, è possibile il contrario, ma perchè accada la volontà forte deve essere di entrambi. sempre.



Già. Sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, ma pensa a tuo figlio o a mio figlio in un contesto del genere, e vediamo se tu o io non dobbiamo sballare di cervello se dovessimo affrontare il discorso che qua si sta affrontando, e affrontandolo lo facciamo da persone come nel mio caso da tradito. Non credo sia giusto comunicare a mio figlio le mie esperienze in merito, posso stargli accanto,( nelle sua vari fasi della vita) ma voglio che lui la sua vita se la viva crescendo lentamente e nella giusta maniera, ( la sua) la crescita che a parere mio può tuttora avere un 25 enne non può essere "aiutata" in un forum come questo. Ma è un mio parere soltanto.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me piace la curiosità di Arcibald...piuttosto di quelli che pensano che il matrimonio sia solo una mega festa, sorrisi e canzoni e 4 bomboniere e poi si ritrovano lì e non sanno nemmeno quello che hanno firmato meglio un giovine che si interroga sul perchè sposarsi...
> 
> Del resto ogni società civile ha regolamentato l'unione tra un uomo e una donna e la famiglia, per la garanzia sociale di stabilità. Ne va della riproduzione della specie eh?
> 
> ...



Ecco Conte era questo che volevo intendere io. Qua giustamente possiamo consigliargli quello che tu hai scritto. 
Io non sono di questo parere, perchè anche se tradito vedo la vita degli esseri umani sotto l'aspetto romantico, quindi amore romantico quindi la mazzata in testa se si viene traditi, quindi il dirsi sono un coglione ad aver capito tardi tutta la situazione, la razionalità non la vedo come punto di partenza ( magari è anche giusta ma non per me) 
 Crescere è anche accettare i propri sbagli, e se sbagliare vuol dire avere amato senza chiedersi potevo pensarci prima, così mi sarei garantito determinate situazioni a mio favore, bhe ..... Insomma vedo l'essere umano nonostante tutto come quella persona che da giovane deve credere all'amore, e se sarà "fortunato" l'avrà per tutta la vita.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già. Sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, ma pensa a tuo figlio o a mio figlio in un contesto del genere, e vediamo se tu o io non dobbiamo sballare di cervello se dovessimo affrontare il discorso che qua si sta affrontando, e affrontandolo lo facciamo da persone come nel mio caso da tradito. Non credo sia giusto comunicare a mio figlio le mie esperienze in merito, posso stargli accanto,( nelle sua vari fasi della vita) ma voglio che lui la sua vita se la viva crescendo lentamente e nella giusta maniera, ( la sua) la crescita che a parere mio può tuttora avere un 25 enne non può essere "aiutata" in un forum come questo. Ma è un mio parere soltanto.



è vero Ultimo,* hai ragione.*

temo pero' e forse sarai daccordo, che i nostri ragazzi impareranno piu da cio' che vivono che da quello che a loro racconteremo, benchè l intento sarà sempre e comunque di preservare loro dai dolori di sta cazzo di vita.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è vero Ultimo,* hai ragione.*
> 
> temo pero' e forse sarai daccordo, che i nostri ragazzi impareranno piu da cio' che vivono che da quello che a loro racconteremo, benchè l intento sarà sempre e comunque di preservare loro dai dolori di sta cazzo di vita.


:up: 

Ho cancellato almeno 10 righe e forse è meglio.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> ok e fin qui son tutte cose che piu o meno sapevo (tranne sta roba della quota maggiorata)
> ora ti chiedo, onestamente, se invece di essere conviventi, fossero stati sposati, non cambia nulla? non prende anche un altro mantenimento lei?
> cmq io avevo detto di evitare casi in cui lei non lavora, prendere in considerazione solo casi in cui lavorano entrambi (dove magari lui prende 4x quello che prende lei, ma cmq lavorano entrambi)




vedo che sei molto traumatizzato verso il matrimonio. ma allora se sei così spaventato non ti sposar e basta no? semplice. e rispetta chi la pensa diversamente da te. le motivazioni ti sono state dette in tutte le lingue ormai. basta no?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> almeno per una laurea ti devi fare il culo, e acquisisci conoscenza.
> 
> col matrimonio invece serve solo una allegra festa del cazzo e una manciata di denaro buttato..


Una manciata di denaro?
Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una manciata di denaro?
> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


 Fortuna che adesso prendono sempre più piede le feste in semplicità: un buffet veloce, l'abito-tailleur che puoi riciclare anche in futuro, numero ridottissimo per gli invitati... :up:


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> motivi ereditari di che tipo? fiscali? a vantaggio della moglie, o dei figli? e non c'è modo di avere gli stessi "diritti" ereditari semplicemente con l'ausilio di un notaio/avvocato?


No e mai sarà così, quin di valuta questa condizione. Se ci sarà la possibilità ci saranno anche le fregature secondarie, quindi è meglio che chi si vuole sposare si sposi, chi non si vuole sposare no.
Perchè ci si sposa? perchè è un impegno, è un impegno anche gravoso che ci lega ad un'altra persona anche quando non vorremmo o anche quando non avremmo bisogno o altre cose, in poche parole serve per dare umanamente una continuità in un qualcosa che si andrà a rompere prima o poi.
Sei disposto a vivere una vita da convivente sapendo che prima o poi o tu o lei per motivi di crisi dovrete andarvene fuori di casa e via dicendo? Con un matrimonio crisi o non crisi prima si pensa davvero tanto di andare per mezzo di avvocati.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No e mai sarà così, quin di valuta questa condizione. Se ci sarà la possibilità ci saranno anche le fregature secondarie, quindi è meglio che chi si vuole sposare si sposi, chi non si vuole sposare no.
> Perchè ci si sposa? perchè è un impegno, è un impegno anche gravoso che ci lega ad un'altra persona anche quando non vorremmo o anche quando non avremmo bisogno o altre cose, in poche parole serve per dare umanamente una continuità in un qualcosa che si andrà a rompere prima o poi.
> Sei disposto a vivere una vita da convivente sapendo che prima o poi o tu o lei per motivi di crisi dovrete andarvene fuori di casa e via dicendo? Con un matrimonio crisi o non crisi prima si pensa davvero tanto di andare per mezzo di avvocati.



bravo daniele, davvero bel intervento!!!! quoto


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una manciata di denaro?
> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


manciata si fa per dire.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No e mai sarà così, quin di valuta questa condizione. Se ci sarà la possibilità ci saranno anche le fregature secondarie, quindi è meglio che chi si vuole sposare si sposi, chi non si vuole sposare no.
> Perchè ci si sposa? perchè è un impegno, è un impegno anche gravoso che ci lega ad un'altra persona anche quando non vorremmo o anche quando non avremmo bisogno o altre cose, in poche parole serve *per dare umanamente una continuità in un qualcosa che si andrà a rompere prima o poi.*
> Sei disposto a vivere una vita da convivente sapendo che prima o poi o tu o lei per motivi di crisi dovrete andarvene fuori di casa e via dicendo? Con un matrimonio crisi o non crisi prima si pensa davvero tanto di andare per mezzo di avvocati.



una contuinità che ci rassicura. ben detto daniele.


----------



## Arcibald (9 Giugno 2012)

eccomi.
allora innanzitutto ci terrei a precisare che avere 25 anni non vuol dire essere degli immaturi ritardati persi nel nulla, ora non so con che 25enni abbiate a che fare generalmente voi, ma non date sempre per scontato che avete davanti un bamboccione o un bambino...sono indipendente da quando avevo 16 anni, vivo solo dai 19, ho vissuto 3 anni in varie parti d'europa e spesso ho avuto a che fare con 40enni che mi sono parsi decisamente piu ignoranti, bamboccioni e immaturi di me.
dico questo perchè ho letto piu volte riferimento alla mia età come se avessi 13 anni ed è abbastanza fastidioso.
detto questo passo a rispondere a qualche punto:



> Forse sbaglio ma affrontare certi discorsi con un ragazzo di 25 anni che non è sposato e che espone domande in un forum di traditi e traditori non mi sembra la forma migliore per assimilare e migliorarsi. Certo sono sicuro che noi che rispondiamo diamo le risposte che pensiamo, *ma che di certo vengono alterate dalla nostra situazione di traditi/traditori.* A meno che non si cerchi una consulenza totalmente fiscale. :mrgreen: Sta faccina che come tutte mi sembra una faccia di cazzo ha una sua motivazione per essere stata messa, ma magari lo spiego un'altra volta.​




infatti è esattamente quello che voglio, pareri di persone che si sono sposate, hanno avuto difficoltà e problemi nel matrimonio, e che spesso poi si sono separate.




> Già. Sono d'accordo su quello che scrivi, ma pensa a tuo figlio o a mio figlio in un contesto del genere, e vediamo se tu o io non dobbiamo sballare di cervello se dovessimo affrontare il discorso che qua si sta affrontando, e affrontandolo lo facciamo da persone come nel mio caso da tradito. Non credo sia giusto comunicare a mio figlio le mie esperienze in merito, posso stargli accanto,( nelle sua vari fasi della vita) ma voglio che lui la sua vita se la viva crescendo lentamente e nella giusta maniera, ( la sua) la crescita che a parere mio può tuttora avere un 25 enne non può essere "aiutata" in un forum come questo. Ma è un mio parere soltanto.


infatti non deciderei certo cosa fare nella mia vita in base a cosa leggo in un forum lol, per me parlare in un forum è come parlare al bar, si dicono varie cose, e un tot di queste risultano interessanti spunti di riflessione per il futuro.
e basta.
niente consigli di vita, o scelte fatte in base a cosa mi dicono gli altri.



> la razionalità non la vedo come punto di partenza


siamo agli antipodi, per me la razionalità è la base ed il centro di ogni mia decisione, penso ad ogni possibile reazione ogni volta che devo decidere cosa fare, e tengo sempre a bada le mie "emozioni".
anche per quello cerco info su queste cose, ed anche per quello ritengo che bisogna pensare seriamente all'eventualità del divorzio PRIMA del  matrimonio.



> Perchè ci si sposa? perchè è un impegno, è un impegno anche gravoso che ci lega ad un'altra persona anche quando non vorremmo o anche quando non avremmo bisogno o altre cose, in poche parole serve per dare umanamente una continuità in un qualcosa che si andrà a rompere prima o poi.





> Sei disposto a vivere una vita da convivente sapendo che prima o poi o tu o lei per motivi di crisi dovrete andarvene fuori di casa e via dicendo? Con un matrimonio crisi o non crisi prima si pensa davvero tanto di andare per mezzo di avvocati.​




sarebbe vero nel caso non esistesse il divorzio.
di quale impegno gravoso parli se ci sono migliaia e migliaia di coppie che si separano e divorziano? ci sono esempi anche qua sul forum.
l'unica differenza è che nel caso degli sposati per separarsi oltre al probabile dramma familiare e personale che vivranno, dovranno anche sobbarcarsi le spese degli avvocati etc, e se non sono d'accordo sui termini  possono essere anche belle salate ste spese, nel caso dei conviventi, non hanno questi problemi economici e giuridici a cui pensare, oltre al loro dolore.
se poi per te l'impegno è qualcosa di misurabile con un pezzo di carta e una firma in comune, abbiamo un'idea di cosa sia l'impegno troppo troppo diversa.




contepinceton ha detto:


> Matrimoni privati?
> SI.
> 
> Tutto quello che gli amanti si dicono e promettono in un letto: resta nel letto.
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marriage_privatization#Libertarian_advocacy

​


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2012)

Se avessi il conto corrente come quello della mia compagna o come il mio...capiresti che il divorzio non esiste! Ricordati il divorzio si paga e come ogni cosa che si paga devi potertela permettere.
Del resto sulla razionalità, mi ricordi tanto il mio migliore amico, lui tutto razionale che quando sono stato davvero male ha detto la frase "Se la macchina è rotta la porti dal meccanico, se hai problemi psicologici vai dallo psicologo!"... purtroppo a volte la razionalità spinta porta ad errori di valutazione estremi, errori che nel mio caso hanno portato a 3 tentati suicidi.

La razionalità serve fino ad un certo punto, detta da un Ingegnere può far ridere, ma certe scelte anche lavorative le faccio per il puro piacere di farle, razionalmente avrei dlle possibilità e tra quelle scelgo quella che più è bella, un sistema di scelta per nulla razionale, ma che porta a risultati eccelsi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi il conto corrente come quello della mia compagna o come il mio...capiresti che il divorzio non esiste! Ricordati il divorzio si paga e come ogni cosa che si paga devi potertela permettere.
> Del resto sulla razionalità, mi ricordi tanto il mio migliore amico, lui tutto razionale che quando sono stato davvero male ha detto la frase "Se la macchina è rotta la porti dal meccanico, se hai problemi psicologici vai dallo psicologo!"... purtroppo a volte la razionalità spinta porta ad errori di valutazione estremi, errori che nel mio caso hanno portato a 3 tentati suicidi.
> 
> La razionalità serve fino ad un certo punto, detta da un Ingegnere può far ridere, ma certe scelte anche lavorative le faccio per il puro piacere di farle, razionalmente avrei dlle possibilità e tra quelle scelgo quella che più è bella, un sistema di scelta per nulla razionale, ma che porta a risultati eccelsi.


Occhio che quando fai la ruota
Si notano le due penne che ti mancano eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


A cosa serve dipende tutto dal tipo di rapporto che vuole avere una coppia..
tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Arcibald (9 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A cosa serve dipende tutto dal tipo di rapporto che vuole avere una coppia..
> tu cosa vuoi?


non credo che dipenda da quello, la mia era una domanda sulle conseguenze giuridiche del matrimonio, non su cosa sia la coppia.
cmq quello che vorrei io un giorno quando formero' una famiglia penso che sia quello che vorrebbero un po tutti, una compagna che amo e che mi ama, dei figli, una bella famiglia insomma.
ma son cose che non dipendono dal matrimonio in se, ma dal rapporto di coppia e dalla compatibilità delle persone.

di sicuro quello che non voglio è dover rimanere attaccato, o dover mantenere, una donna che dopo tot tempo "decide" di cercare altrove quello che magari non trova o pensa di non trovare con me, senza che pero' mi lasci.
ovviamente non sono responsabile delle azioni altrui, e non ho nessun controllo su di esse, semplicemente non voglio nessun tipo di vincolo con una persona che si comporta in un certo modo.


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> di sicuro quello che non voglio è dover rimanere attaccato, o dover mantenere, una donna che dopo tot tempo "decide" di cercare altrove quello che magari non trova o pensa di non trovare con me, senza che pero' mi lasci.
> ovviamente non sono responsabile delle azioni altrui, e non ho nessun controllo su di esse, semplicemente non voglio nessun tipo di vincolo con una persona che si comporta in un certo modo.



Assolutamente no, ma convivendo è anche peggio. Ecco, sai nella vita ti capiterà di essere tentato più e più volte ed a volte un buon motivo per pensare davvero e n on lasciarsi andare sono i vincoli che si sono creati. Per me il matrimonio è quello che definirei un vincolo che rende necessario pensare davvero quello che si vuole, sia prima di entrarci sia dopo se si vuole uscirne.
Convivere è più semplice, fai e disfi alla velocità della scopata di un coniglio.
Ho visto troppe donne sfanculare il padre dei loro figli perchè volevano "l'amore" e hanno fatto questo in una velocità strepitosa, per poi tornare sui propri passi dopo, ma non sempre si può fare. E di uomini così??? Ne è pieno il mondo di uomini che dopo una certa età vogliono dimostrare di non essere ancora impotenti e che cercanod i fare le ultime botte di vita per dimostrarsi quanto machi sono, mentre patetici è l'aggettivo più calzante.
Dal mio punto di vista io mi sposerò solo e quando mi sentirò bene e sarò sicuro che è quello che voglio, ma a prescindere io conosco me stesso e so anche che se giuro qualcosa, che sia in chiesa o davanti ad un sindaco o davanti alla mia amata quella parola è per sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

*Mio caro Arcibald*

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrimonio

Mio giovine amico,
Sai che ho pensato molto a te? E alla differenza di età che ci distingue.
Ho riletto con estrema attenzione il tuo post iniziale, e sento che se ci giochiamo bene la partita, potremo chiederci veramente a fondo i perchè della questione che tu poni.

Ma hai ragione, sai...
Venute meno certe condizioni, certe necessità, certe bisogni, scadono anche le motivazioni per adire a certe cose.

Forse certi interrogativi nascono quando magari uno dei due dice perchè non ci sposiamo?

Ma vediamo di partire allora dal punto odierno.
La nostra epoca.

1) Non servono più i matrimoni di casato. Là era necessario unire due casati per fare un erede.
E amico mio, se leggi la storia, vedi che casino combinò Enrico VIII con Anna Bolena.
2) Non servono più i matrimoni per interesse economico come unione di capitali.
3) Non c'è nessuna legge che vieta ad un maggiorenne di andare a risiedere con gli pare e piace.

Ma vediamo...
Magari possiamo recuperare una dimensione profonda...
Sono così attratto da te, sto così bene insieme a te, che vorrei che la nostra comunione di corpi e spiriti e cuori, che la nostra comunione di intenti sia come dire...unica e speciale...
Ti vorrei sposare può significare concedimi di unirmi a te in un modo che non è e sarà mai possibile ad altri.

Ma se penso alla mia cultura veneta e alle nostre tradizioni...
Serviva sposarsi...sennò non se podeva ciulare...

Marieta dammela, e dai dammela...
Ma nooooooooooo...ti te si un furbastro se te la mollo...dopo non te me vardi pì...
Ti sposame e mi te la molo...non so mia putana mi eh?

Pensa mio caro Arcibald...quanto si è costruito sopra il mito della verginità.
Diceva mio nonno.
Ciava con tutte, ma accertati di essere il primo uomo di quella che ti porti in casa, perchè così si attacca bene a te e non ti molla. Fidati del nonno, quelle che hanno iniziato a mollarla da giovani, quando sono in età da sposare sono done fruste...e continueranno a curiosare fora casa.

Arcibald pensa ad un mondo dove la verginità era un dono di nozze.

E ho reperito anche un'altra cosa dai veci qua...
Ai bei tempi andati, se due giovani si amavano, ma erano poareti...avevano una via per riuscire a stare insieme.
Lui metteva incinta lei.

Aborto?
NO eh?
Le done prendevano la ragazza, e le davano un sacco di schiaffi e insulti.
GLi uomini prendevano il ragazzo e giù calci.
Poi gli anziani decidevano: ora c'è una creatura in arrivo e voi due vi piaccia o meno vi sposate.
Il prete diceva.
Al sabato pomeriggio e in una cappella laterale senza tante cerimonie....perchè te si putana peccatrice...no?
Tutti i parenti si sentivano obbligati a dare qualcosa alla nuova famiglia che si andava formando.

Da qui...quella frase che fece impallidire mia madre no?
Era in un negozio con il pancione di me...
E si trovò con altre due donne con il pancione che dissero...
Beh cosa vuoi abbiamo fatto un bel matrimonio nonostante che ci siamo sposate incinte no?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A cosa serve dipende tutto dal tipo di rapporto che vuole avere una coppia..
> tu cosa vuoi?


Statenta...
La sai una cosa?
Un uomo non vuole nessun tipo di rapporto per avere una coppia.
Ma passa la vita a tentare di realizzare quello che la donna vuole (pretende) per essere coppia.

I più...capisci...
Si arrendono presto...

E piuttosto di fare compagnia alla moglie...

Preferiscono gli amici al bar no?

E cosa dicono di me al bar?

Ma guarda il Conte...guarda com'è sciupato...a furia di dar retta alle donne...guarda come è ridotto...
Non capisce più niente...ed è sempre in uno stato confusionale...

QUa ciapa un goto conte...che bevemo...

Insomma perchè sposarsi?
Per avere in casa una che ti lava e stira no?

Solo dopo capisci...
Con la convivenza capisci che lei...

Non solo lava e stira...

Ma si lamenta capisci?
Non le va mai bene niente...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

*Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....*

Ho chiesto a mia moglie perchè mi ha sposato...

Ma nooooooooooooooooooo...

Mi ha risposto:" Per sbaglio! ":unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

E io che credevo...
Di essere la sua felicità....ma noooooooooooooooooooooo....:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho chiesto a mia moglie perchè mi ha sposato...
> 
> Ma nooooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> ...


e piantala che lo sapevi che ti avrebbe risposto cosi:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e piantala che lo sapevi che ti avrebbe risposto cosi:mrgreen:


Ma noooooooooo
Io pensavo si ricordasse che quella era l'unica via per permetterle di uscire da quella casa...


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooo
> Io pensavo si ricordasse che quella era l'unica via per permetterle di uscire da quella casa...



già, ricordo... scusa.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> già, ricordo... scusa.


Vedi che poi le cose cambiano?
E le persone pure?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Statenta...
> La sai una cosa?
> Un uomo non vuole nessun tipo di rapporto per avere una coppia.
> Ma passa la vita a tentare di realizzare quello che la donna vuole (pretende) per essere coppia.
> ...




Domenica storta?????


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Domenica storta?????


Ma noooooooooooooooo...
Andava da dio fino a quando mia moglie ha confessato eh?

Mi ha detto che mi ha sposato per sbaglio....

Per un pelo un mondo non mi casca in testa...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma noooooooooooooooo...
> Andava da dio fino a quando mia moglie ha confessato eh?
> 
> Mi ha detto che mi ha sposato per sbaglio....
> ...


Okok...
calmati peró ora 
per sbaglio in che senso??

Perché passava di li ed ha visto uno in una chiesa incuriosita é 
entrata e poi ecc.. Ecc...
Dai lo so che è duro scontrarsi con la realtà peró prima o poi
bisogna ...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Okok...
> calmati peró ora
> per sbaglio in che senso??
> 
> ...


Senti 
Bisogna che le persone si sposino...capisci?
Di cosa campo io?
Se non di marce nuziali e ave marie di Schubert? O diAdagi di Albinoni?

[video=youtube;GtZFP_T5TKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtZFP_T5TKM[/video]

E senti i ripieni degli organi MASCIONI...


----------



## dammi un nome (11 Giugno 2012)

Il matrimonio è la più grande delle fragilità interumane, capace di produrre beni e incapace di evitare mali.
Vittorino Andreoli.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> eccomi.
> allora innanzitutto ci terrei a precisare che avere 25 anni non vuol dire essere degli immaturi ritardati persi nel nulla, ora non so con che 25enni abbiate a che fare generalmente voi, ma non date sempre per scontato che avete davanti un bamboccione o un bambino...sono indipendente da quando avevo 16 anni, vivo solo dai 19, ho vissuto 3 anni in varie parti d'europa e spesso ho avuto a che fare con 40enni che mi sono parsi decisamente piu ignoranti, bamboccioni e immaturi di me.
> dico questo perchè ho letto piu volte riferimento alla mia età come se avessi 13 anni ed è abbastanza fastidioso.
> detto questo passo a rispondere a qualche punto:





Arcibald ha detto:


> infatti è esattamente quello che voglio, pareri di persone che si sono sposate, hanno avuto difficoltà e problemi nel matrimonio, e che spesso poi si sono separate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bene. Intanto vorrei chiarire una cosa, che nel momento in cui personalmente comincio a fare delle distinzioni tra una persona ed un'altra comincio anche a dare giudizi e già questo è sinonimo di immaturità? di scarsa stima di se stessi? di mettersi sulla difensiva? etc etc. Si mi riferisco a te Arcibald, a te prendendo me come soggetto nel discorso prima fatto. 
Sempre personalmente mi da fastidio leggere, ma pensate che sono un bamboccione etc etc... già da quello che hai scritto mi verrebbe da dirti cala le ali e rimettiti nei panni di un 25enne come tutti gli altri, perchè in più di un'altro 25enne non hai. Detto ciò, non sto a "prenderti per le spalle e scrollarti", nonostante la mia età mi permetterebbe di farlo, (Simbolicamente parlando.) E comunque è anche un bene che hai stima di te stesso e fai benissimo ad averla.( ora dicono che mi sto contraddicendo nei discorsi.) 
Il discorso dove nelle mie scritte dico che, trovo alquanto strano il tuo 3D, è dato appunto dalla tua età, età in cui mi proietto io, e dove mi vedo in situazioni totalmente estranee a quelle che sono certe tematiche che tu stai affrontando qua, tematiche totalmente diverse perchè un ragazzo, un uomo, a quella età deve solo "tenere a bada gli ormoni", e comunque la mia tiritera nei riguardi di un 25enne è dato anche dal fatto che certi discorsi non possono essere affrontati con persone strutturalmente "modificate" come dei traditi/traditori. E per finire se non si fosse capito bene, Arcibald, tutto questo è solo per te non per me, è una maniera per proteggerti, non per darti addosso.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2012)

nel nostro ordinamento sono vietati gli accordi prematrimoniali
purtroppo, secondo me, perchè potrebbero evitare un sacco di guai in caso di divorzio, anche se presentano alcuni rischi 
tuttavia, come saprai, si può scegliere il regime patrimoniale, di separazione o comunione dei beni, fermo restando che i beni ereditati durante il matrimonio ed i beni ad uso della propria professione non cadono comunque in comunione
diciamo che, a grandi linee, se gli sposi possiedono poco o niente, può andare bene la comunione dei beni, tenendo però presente che in caso di divorzio i beni acquistati insieme vanno divisi, cosa non facile
se invece uno degli sposi ha ad es. un'attività, sarebbe meglio optare per la separazione dei beni, al fine di mettere al riparo l'altro coniuge da eventuali tracolli economici, con conseguenti azioni legali da parte dei creditori
forse lo sapete già, ma c'è gente che si separa legalmente solo per motivi economici e/o fiscali (in realtà stanno ancora insieme)


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> non credo che dipenda da quello, la mia era una domanda sulle conseguenze giuridiche del matrimonio, non su cosa sia la coppia.
> cmq quello che vorrei io un giorno quando formero' una famiglia penso che sia quello che vorrebbero un po tutti, una compagna che amo e che mi ama, dei figli, una bella famiglia insomma.
> ma son cose che non dipendono dal matrimonio in se, ma dal rapporto di coppia e dalla compatibilità delle persone.
> 
> ...




dipende anche da cosa vuole la tua compagna.
se lei vuole il matrimonio e tu no non pensi si sbilancerebbe a fare figli con te.
arriverebbe al punto di lasciarti perchè se pur è sacra la tua volontà di non sposarti pure lo è la sua di sposarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

Arcibald ha detto:


> salve forum,
> sono giovane e non sono mai stato sposato, e visto che qui è pieno di gente con esperienze varie riguardo al matrimonio e alla vita di coppia, vorrei la vostra opinione su questa mia domanda, un po provocatoria, ma che mi pongo da molto tempo.
> vorrei capire, al giorno d'oggi, esattamente a cosa serve sposarsi, che "vantaggi" da il matrimonio, considerando quanti problemi (economici, ma non solo) porta la separazione e/o il divorzio, che come sappiamo tutti sono decisamente un bel numero.
> 
> quali sono i motivi, secondo voi, che dovrebbero spingere una coppia, in cui entrambi lavorano, a sposarsi, piuttosto che convivere e basta? buona parte dei motivi storici (riconoscimento dei figli, tranquillità economica alla donna che una volta stava solo a casa ad accudire la famiglia, "onorabilità" sociale) vengono sempre meno in questa nostra società contemporanea.


Il matrimonio sancisce diritti e doveri vicendevoli fra due persone che intendono costituire una famiglia. Questi diritti e questi doveri servono appunto a definite e tutelare la famiglia. Io ho convissuto 11 anni prima di sposarmi e personalmente non avevo nessuna convenienza economica a farlo... anzi. Ci siamo sposati quendo abbiamo deciso di avere figli, in modo che fosse tutelata la famiglia che davamo loro dai vari casi della vita. Personalmente ho vissuto il mio massimo momento di difficoltà nel periodo in cui convivevo, e mio marito ha diviso con me la cattiva sorte, come ha diviso la buona, così ho fatto anche io. E ci siamo convinti di poter dare una famiglia solida ad eventuali figli, e riuscire a crescerli assieme ed aiutarli a camminare con le loro gambe, e ci siamo riusciti anche in questo periodo in cui stavamo vivendo una pesante crisi. Questo per dirti che non ci deve sposare perchè 'serve', è un impegno troppo grande per un calcolo così piccolo, ma soprattutto il matrimonio è solo il contenitore, la sostanza è ben altro.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2012)

sposarsi,per un non credente, è l'iscrizione della propria famiglia alle regole , ai diritti e ai doveri dello stato quindi della società.


----------



## The Cheater (11 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sposarsi,per un non credente, è l'iscrizione della propria famiglia alle regole , ai diritti e ai doveri dello stato quindi della società.


e quando un credente comincia a diventare miscredente dopo essersi sposato in chiesa??? 

non è una provocazione...ma una domanda reale


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e quando un credente comincia a diventare miscredente dopo essersi sposato in chiesa???
> 
> non è una provocazione...ma una domanda reale


non è a me però che devi farla, spiace.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è a me però che devi farla, spiace.


manca proprio un parroco qua dentro. Sai quei bei parroci di campagna che girano in bicicletta con ogni tempo, con la tonaca spesso sporca e strappata... ce n'è ancora qualcuno.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> manca proprio un parroco qua dentro. Sai quei bei parroci di campagna che girano in bicicletta con ogni tempo, con la tonaca spesso sporca e strappata... ce n'è ancora qualcuno.


Ma c'era Giobbe...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio sancisce diritti e doveri vicendevoli fra due persone che intendono costituire una famiglia. Questi diritti e questi doveri servono appunto a definite e tutelare la famiglia. Io ho convissuto 11 anni prima di sposarmi e personalmente non avevo nessuna convenienza economica a farlo... anzi. Ci siamo sposati quendo abbiamo deciso di avere figli, in modo che fosse tutelata la famiglia che davamo loro dai vari casi della vita. Personalmente ho vissuto il mio massimo momento di difficoltà nel periodo in cui convivevo, e mio marito ha diviso con me la cattiva sorte, come ha diviso la buona, così ho fatto anche io. E ci siamo convinti di poter dare una famiglia solida ad eventuali figli, e riuscire a crescerli assieme ed aiutarli a camminare con le loro gambe, e ci siamo riusciti anche in questo periodo in cui stavamo vivendo una pesante crisi. Questo per dirti che non ci deve sposare perchè 'serve', è un impegno troppo grande per un calcolo così piccolo, ma soprattutto il matrimonio è solo il contenitore, la sostanza è ben altro.


Ma senti questo percorso qui:
Lei e lui si conoscono a 18 anni ad una festa.
Bevono.
Ciulano.
Lei si ritrova in dolce attesa.
Lui è uno sfigatone cronico, proviene da una famiglia molto disagiata.
Lei una brava ragazza.
I genitori di lei, aiutano questi ragazzi e vanno a convivere.
Poi hanno un altro figlio.
E decidono di sposarsi.
Si sposano.

Lei ha sempre seguito lui, ma poi si verifica che la figlia diventa anoressica, e a lei trovano un melanoma su una spalla.
Non si dedica più al marito per cause di stato maggiore.
Lui ripiomba nei suoi problemi con l'alcool e le donnine.

Un giorno gli dice...
Aspettami qui che poi mi porti all'ospedale e va a farsi le carte dal medico.
Torna e lo trova ancora una volta in uno stato pietoso sul divano.

Esce e torna al centro medico dove tra mille vergogne chiede se c'è qualcuno che la può portare all'ospedale.
E lì conosce un tipo.

Il tipo la porta all'ospedale.
Poi come dire si affeziona e la va a trovare, mentre il marito non va.

Lei decide di separarsi dal marito e si tira in casa questo nuovo uomo.

Con un nuovo compagno e mille difficoltà dato che lui è separato con tre figli, è rinata.

Mi ricordo che non l'avevo più vista per mesi.
Venne a messa e si sedette dietro al coro, dove ci sono io che suono l'organo.

mi ricordo che mi bloccai e smisi di suonare sgranando gli occhi...
Le dissi...Ma sei tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?
Cazzo...mia cara sei ringiovanita di dieci anni...

Suo marito senza di lei...è caduto nel peggiore dei baratri...un giorno lo incrocio e mi fa...Ah se solo mia moglie capisse i miei problemi con l'alcool e le troie...se lei capisse questi problemi...ecco ora sarei pronto ad essere per lei il migliore uomo del mondo! Il marito che tutte sognano.

Gli faccio...pasienza poareto...ma anca stupido no eh?

E pensare che sto qua a parole ti regala una villa eh?
Ma nei fatti...
Incredibile uno che fa anche il doppio turno pur de aver schei per i suoi vizi...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sposarsi,per un non credente, è l'iscrizione della propria famiglia alle regole , ai diritti e ai doveri dello stato quindi della società.


Non riesco a capire quello che vuoi dire...
Non essendo credente , non mi sembra che sposandomi  mi sono iscritta da nessuna parte..


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire quello che vuoi dire...
> Non essendo credente , non mi sembra che sposandomi  mi sono iscritta da nessuna parte..


Mi dispiace immensamente per te...
Ma all'ufficio anagrafe della repubblica dei taglialegna
Porti il marchio dell'infamia: Stato Civile Coniugata...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh...cioè condannata...

E se ti separi...

Stato Civile...LIBERATA....ahaahahahahahahahaah

E se me la dai...

Stato Civile...beataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

e se non me ladai...

Stato Civile...Invecchiata....ahahahahaahahahh


----------



## lunaiena (11 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace immensamente per te...
> Ma all'ufficio anagrafe della repubblica dei taglialegna
> Porti il marchio dell'infamia: Stato Civile Coniugata...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh...cioè condannata...
> 
> ...


NOOOOooOooooooooooOoooooooOoooooooooOooooOOOOOOOoooOOooOOOooOoOoOooooooooOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
non c'è via di scampo alloraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


come ottengo la beatitudine


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> NOOOOooOooooooooooOoooooooOoooooooooOooooOOOOOOOoooOOooOOOooOoOoOooooooooOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> non c'è via di scampo alloraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> come ottengo la beatitudine


Ma io intendevo...
La reputazione eh?
Mi hai dato uno smeraldo?
No....e allora...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io intendevo...
> La reputazione eh?
> Mi hai dato uno smeraldo?
> No....e allora...



E allora due....Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
ma cosa devo fare??

Non mollo tanto nhè !!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E allora due....Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
> ma cosa devo fare??
> 
> Non mollo tanto nhè !!:smile:


Il conte non dimentica la maledizione della prima luna...
E non dimentico che mi hai bruciato tutto il rum...

[video=youtube;FefDU8-dFpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FefDU8-dFpU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire quello che vuoi dire...
> Non essendo credente , non mi sembra che sposandomi mi sono iscritta da nessuna parte..


:singleeye:
...nel senso di accedere ai diritti ed ai doveri del matrimonio


----------



## Arcibald (12 Giugno 2012)

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/160660/lucci-il-dramma-di-un-padre-separato.html

[video=youtube;fjYIOeSY2sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjYIOeSY2sQ[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte i motivi legali già ampiamente citati
> gli unici motivi validi sono quelli religiosi


Gli unici motivi sono quelli religiosi
Sulla validità stendo un pietoso velo

Ma cazzo ci si può sposare davvero per questo ?

Hiro


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli unici motivi sono quelli religiosi
> Sulla validità stendo un pietoso velo
> 
> Ma cazzo ci si può sposare davvero per questo ?
> ...


SI...
Come sai c'è gente che per motivi religiosi
Si riempie di tritolo e poi si fa saltare per aria
per la guerra santa
e per guadagnare un paradiso ricolmo di Gheishe
che ti fanno la ola 
e ti fanno aria con le foglie di palma da dattero

Per chi ci crede:
La religione è una cosa molto importante
almeno quanto i pugliesi credono all'effetto della tarantolata!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...
> Come sai c'è gente che per motivi religiosi
> Si riempie di tritolo e poi si fa saltare per aria
> per la guerra santa
> ...


Ecco, te la sei cercata.

Nessun pugliese crede al morso della tarantola (non tarantolata). Sa benissimo che è una leggenda che serve tenere in piedi per il (minuscolo) contributo all'indotto folkloristico.

Povero chi si fa saltar in aria per una leggenda popolare.
E anche chi si sposa per questo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli unici motivi sono quelli religiosi
> Sulla validità stendo un pietoso velo
> 
> Ma cazzo ci si può sposare davvero per questo ?
> ...


Mi spiego meglio:

se due individui si uniscono in matrimonio *credendo* veramente nei principi religiosi.
*accettando *che il matrimonio cattolico ( parlo di quello perchè quello conosco)
è basato sulla presenza costante di Cristo come "terza componente" (ma in realtà prima e fondante) del patto coniugale ed è indissolubile.
*impegnandosi *a formare una famiglia che sia concreta realizzazione dell'amore di Cristo per l'umanità.
*sapendo *che a questo amore dovranno appellarsi in caso di difficoltà e che esso compenserà abbondantemente qualsiasi mancanza propria o del coniuge ( in poche parole: accetto gli sbagli del mio coniuge perchè amo Cristo e questo amore mi aiuterà ad essere strumento di Cristo per sostenerlo ed eventualmente a correggerlo)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ecco, te la sei cercata.
> 
> Nessun pugliese crede al morso della tarantola (non tarantolata). Sa benissimo che è una leggenda che serve tenere in piedi per il (minuscolo) contributo all'indotto folkloristico.
> 
> ...


L'Islam 
Non è una leggenda popolare eh?
Nell'Islam ci si sposa
Perchè così va fatto.
E decidono i vecchi chi e come.

Poi c'è pugliese e pugliese eh?

ahahahahaahahahaha

I salentini non possono vedere i baresi...
E danno dei razzisti a noi....
ahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio:
> 
> se due individui si uniscono in matrimonio *credendo* veramente nei principi religiosi.
> *accettando *che il matrimonio cattolico ( parlo di quello perchè quello conosco)
> ...


Infatti alcune si fanno suore e sposano Cristo...
Le altre sposano dei poveri Cristi no?


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

noi ci siamo sposati per vari motivi pratici ...
tra l'altro per tutelarmi economicamente ... ma è proprio di ciò che tu ti vuoi tutelare 



ma c'è una cosa che lui, da datore di lavoro sa benissimo, ha voluto darmi ... 

il suo cognome ... 

ora ho un cognome del posto ... non più da straniere ... 

se cerco lavoro ... non finisco più direttamente nel cestino ... 


... impagabile ... ed io noto la differenza ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> noi ci siamo sposati per vari motivi pratici ...
> tra l'altro per tutelarmi economicamente ... ma è proprio di ciò che tu ti vuoi tutelare
> ...


Brava, l'amore è anche questo. Cose pratiche.
Così quando finisce l'amore restano le cose pratiche.
Brava, felicitazioni, i miei complimenti.

Hiro


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Brava, l'amore è anche questo. Cose pratiche.
> Così quando finisce l'amore restano le cose pratiche.
> Brava, felicitazioni, i miei complimenti.
> 
> Hiro


 Forse Hiro sei troppo severo...  a volte le poche cose pratiche, concrete su cui puoi contare dopo la fine di un amore, sono quelle che ti consentono di non impazzire di dolore... :condom:


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Brava, l'amore è anche questo. Cose pratiche.
> Così quando finisce l'amore restano le cose pratiche.
> Brava, felicitazioni, i miei complimenti.
> 
> Hiro


Ciao

Credo, che questa tua affermazione sia cinica … non ne sono sicura.  

Se così fosse …

Molte donne … e ne sono sicura anche qui dentro … che lodano solo la sfera dei sentimenti, 
sono delle vere e proprie ipocrite!!! 

Una donna vuole sposarsi per vari motivi … tra l’altro anche per assicurare a se stessa e alla prole un futuro!!! 
Questo soprattutto quando i progetti intrapresi riguardano una rinuncia da parte della donna di inserirsi nel mondo lavorativo … per occuparsi della prole, casa e tutto quello che ne consegue. 

La vita è piena di avvenimenti che non puoi prevedere … bisogna tutelare la famiglia …

… morte … malattia … separazione … 

non raccontiamocela ...

sienne


----------



## Hirohito (17 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Credo, che questa tua affermazione sia cinica … non ne sono sicura.
> 
> ...


Brava, non raccontatela. 
Non raccontatela più, per favore.
Mi congratulo per la sincerità.


----------



## Hirohito (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Forse Hiro sei troppo severo...  a volte le poche cose pratiche, concrete su cui puoi contare dopo la fine di un amore, sono quelle che ti consentono di non impazzire di dolore... :condom:


Invece l'uomo, che quando finisce l'amore resta normalmente in mutande, DEVE impazzire di dolore, giusto ?


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Invece l'uomo, che quando finisce l'amore resta normalmente in mutande, DEVE impazzire di dolore, giusto ?


Ciao,

per niente!!!

dipende molto dalla coppia ... e poi dipende molto in che paese vivi ...

nel mio paese è il contrario ... è la donna che finisce all'assistenza sociale ... 

il mio compagno guadagna così tanto anche grazie a me ... gli ho pagato gli studi ... 

e lui dice sempre ... dobbiamo sopravvivere entrambi ... se sono oggi quello che sono è anche grazie a te ... 

sienne


----------



## Hirohito (17 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per niente!!!
> 
> ...


Beh, il paese direi che è l'Italia
Quindi il tuo "per niente !!!!" diventa "del tutto !!!!"


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, il paese direi che è l'Italia
> Quindi il tuo "per niente !!!!" diventa "del tutto !!!!"


Ciao :smile:

non parlo dell'Italia ... vivo all'estero ...

e qui è proprio così ... 

vogliono rimediare ... perché dopo una separazione molte donne vivono sotto l'esistenza minima ... 

... il ciondolo chi sà quanto ancora dovrà oscillare affinché non si trovi una via di mezzo ... 



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Invece l'uomo, che quando finisce l'amore resta normalmente in mutande, DEVE impazzire di dolore, giusto ?


Giusto!
Così impara a fare le corna alla moglie!
Non se fanno ste robe...:ira::ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Hirohito (17 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giusto!
> Così impara a fare le corna alla moglie!
> Non se fanno ste robe...:ira::ira::ira::ira:


Quello andrebbe pure bene.... Pensa invece a quelli che restano in mutande dopo averne subite di tutti i colori...!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Quello andrebbe pure bene.... Pensa invece a quelli che restano in mutande dopo averne subite di tutti i colori...!!!!!


Se ti fai metter sotto da dona:
Mostri a te stesso solo la tua debolezza.
No?


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio:
> 
> se due individui si uniscono in matrimonio *credendo* veramente nei principi religiosi.
> *accettando *che il matrimonio cattolico ( parlo di quello perchè quello conosco)
> ...


e poi nessun luogo è così lontano da non poter tornare.


----------

